# He got me sick...



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought everything was working out between us. Ive been so wrong I had my baby and he just told me today that he tested positive for chlamydia. Im so disgusted and afraid for my baby! I got treated but my baby has to wait til monday. I hate him so much for putting ur thru this but its my fault!!! I shud of made him leave! Why did he do this to me? How can some1 do this? I hate myself soo much right now. How do u make them leave? Whats a good way to show u r serious? Somebody please give me some advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anybody that puts you and your child at risk should leave. Personally, I would call him up and tell him that you will not be home for ---- to ----whatever works for you. Then I would inform him that you expect him to get out his stuff. Clothes, personal items and such. Have a trusted friend over ther to make sure he does not take things out of revenge. Inform him that he put you and your child at risk, he cheated, and lied and has lost your trust. You will be filing for divorce as soon as possible. Stop all contact with him and only communicate when necessary about the baby. If you have to give him visitation time, drop the baby off at a trusted third party and pick the baby up when the agreed time is over. This will keep him from trying to talk to you.

Only threaten divorce if you mean it. His actions and carelessness to his child would be enough to make me mean it. Two things will happen. One, he will do everything in his power to get you back or two, he will do nothing. If he does nothing, he is not worthy of you or his child. If you want him in your life,I would make it clear that marraige counseling was a must and draw your own boundries. What would make you happy? 

Making him leave is the easy part,put your foot down! He put your childs and your well being at stake for his own needs. Anybody that does that, needs to face the consequences of their actions or they will never learn. I would not take him back.but I do not live your life. You have to decide what your willimg to takeand draw the boundries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

I completely disagree with tamara's course of action without considering options first. Your post seems filled with emotion. Having a newborn would suggest that you are hormonal. When we are emotional, we don't make rational decisions. (ie: someone who attempts suicide, or does "crazy" things) Seek out someone you can trust (a level headed friend, clergy, parent...) Ask for advice and trust it. Be sure to speak with at least 2 people. If the advice agrees, then follow it. If it differs, then explore. Don't do anything hasty.

Your husband didn't go out and "buy" the Chlamydia! He didn't say "gosh, I wish I would get an STD today." He cheated and that was a regrettable consequence of that horrid behavior! If he is truly remorseful, willing to never cheat again and wants to stay together, perhaps he deserves a chance. You'll read here that many people survive the most abhorant infidelities and have a better, stronger, more loving marriage as a result.


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

hes cheated b4 the only reason we stayed together was becuz of our baby. He was doing good he quit drinking and stopped smoking. He satayed home with me. Everything was good until i found out he got this disease and im thinkin he got it in january. Thats when he decided to "change" I told him to pack his belongings and leave me alone. I couldnt take d stress and depression. I was serious and thats when he stopped doing all those things, but it seems to late. He should have told me he cheated or he shud have gotten tested. Its so disgusting and embarrassing. It could have been hiv or something that isnt curable. I cant risk my health or my babies. He says he wants to stay and work things out but its the last straw for me. I cant stand to look at him. How can I ever love him again knowing how he can make such a stupid mistake over and over. Hes cheated before. I forgave him because I believed him. I didnt think I would be sitting here with an std. Im so embarrassed and ashamed of myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

hes cheated b4 the only reason we stayed together was becuz of our baby. He was doing good he quit drinking and stopped smoking. He stayed home with me. Everything was good until i found out he got this disease and im thinkin he got it in january. Thats when he decided to "change" I told him to pack his belongings and leave me alone. I couldnt take d stress and depression. I was serious and thats when he stopped doing all those things, but it seems to late. He should have told me he cheated or he shud have gotten tested. Its so disgusting and embarrassing. It could have been hiv or something that isnt curable. I cant risk my health or my babies. He says he wants to stay and work things out but its the last straw for me. I cant stand to look at him. How can I ever love him again knowing how he can make such a stupid mistake over and over. I didnt think I would be sitting here with an std. Im so embarrassed and ashamed of myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

I know its hard not to be embarrassed and ashamed, but read this very carefully ok... It's not your fault... Here read it again, it's not your fault. One more time.

IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT!!!

This is ALL his fault! You were trying to work with him and be understanding and loving and forgiving, you were doing what a great spouse does. You can only take so much, and it shows that he is not willing to stop. He is a lying cheat, and to make matters worse he's a serial cheater.

If everyone knows what has happened then you should have tons of support in your decision to leave him. For the sake of you and your child I would leave him. How can he even look at you and your child after what has happened?! How can he even begin to apologize.

How much more are you willing to take? Like I said there is only so much you can do, and I feel you have taken way more than you should have.

IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT!


----------



## MisguidedMiscreant (Dec 28, 2010)

Usually, I don't advise for violence but you should a way for him to be hurt. What the ****?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

loveless25 said:


> I thought everything was working out between us. Ive been so wrong I had my baby and he just told me today that he tested positive for chlamydia. Im so disgusted and afraid for my baby! I got treated but my baby has to wait til monday. I hate him so much for putting ur thru this but its my fault!!! I shud of made him leave! Why did he do this to me? How can some1 do this? I hate myself soo much right now. How do u make them leave? Whats a good way to show u r serious? Somebody please give me some advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kick his @ss to the curb! You and your baby were put in harm's way. He could have just as easily given you HIV. Btw, this isn't your fault. I understand that you are upset and probably hormonal right now, given your recent child birth. But YOU DID NOTHING WRONG. Also, only follow my advice of getting rid of him if you truly mean it. If you kick him out and he's back in two weeks, chances are that he will cheat again. Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank u for all d advice. I feel so sick! I cry everytime i look at my son and I feel disgusted everytime I look at his father. He wont leave. He acts like everything is fine. I want to scream and yell! My kids are home and i cant do much. Hes soooo sick! I cant stand to be around him. Hes making excuses to stay for 4 days. I hate this I wish I could drive so I dont have to be here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

You are hormonal,you are emotonal,that is all true.

He has cheated and lied before. Has a history of drinking and obviously not staying home with you. He cheated while you carried his child and then exposed both of you to an STD. That is also true.

I stand by what I said,kick him out and let him know you are serious. If he comes back in two weeks,he will be cheating again. He needs to prove his intentions. He needs counseling, both. Of you need marraige counseling..I would go by his track record and dump him because he put your family at risk. Don't wait until you have wasted a bunch of years,he continues to cheat, and you are unhappy. Cut your losses and stat a new life with your blessed little boy. No one will hold you at fault for his actions. You also have no reason to tell everyone what happened other than saying he cheated while you were pregnant. Women will totally be on your side and most men find this a low action. Take care of you and your son. Figure out what would make you happy. Take a baby excersise class,join a new moms group. It won't be easy,but better than looking back and regretting not leaving when you had one child instead of three!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You know, this may be a stab in the dark, but it seems that the trend with courts are to prosecute, to the fullest extent, anyone who threatens the safety of an unborn child. See if you can get him arrested for this, I'm sure there are some bored, eager lawyers and D.A.s out there who would love to have their name on what could be a potentially groundbreaking case!


----------

